# DELTA light display



## rustystone2112 (Feb 12, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-lights-vintage-bicycle-light-display-/182445338311?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=Sk%2BWIOdZBX%2BNbWBZsBRr5SCS3lE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=ncAnybody know who the seller is. Is he a cabe member ?. the auction ended for the one with all the lights. I made offer's on them with and without the lights, told him he would probably get closer to his asking price if he broke it all up and sold it separately and even then i think it's worth $1350.00  maybe $15 - $1600.00 on a good day, I told him what i paid for all 4 of mine, I told him if he does list it in some antique bike auction to put a reserve on it just for insurance so he doesn't end up like Frank from American picker's and his $8500.00 Lionel train  that sold at a train auction for $3200.00  and he told me that the price will go higher at a bike auction because it's all people with big money there. And finally i asked him for a link to the auction he list's it in because i'm interested to see what it sell's for , good luck with the auction i hope you do well.
I also made offers on the RoadMaster light, a nice light and not that common  but also not that sought after
Oh, and i also asked why the one without the lights is the same price as the one with all the lights ? and i never got a response


----------



## kreika (Feb 12, 2017)

It looks like a rack for shoes. Make your own at that price and print a litho on piece of metal.  just joking way cool item. I hope the guy comes to his senses and sell it to you for reasonable price.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 13, 2017)

I put in three offers; $1400, $1800 & $2100, he said he was considering my offer on one bid, and then asked if I was interested in anything else on another.....I thought $2100 was a good bid.


----------



## kreika (Feb 13, 2017)

Jeez $1400 is an outstanding offer!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Its hard to fix stupid sometimes.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 14, 2017)

You can buy a nice balloon tire bike for that kind of money. He should jump on your offer.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 14, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> I put in three offers; $1400, $1800 & $2100, he said he was considering my offer on one bid, and then asked if I was interested in anything else on another.....I thought $2100 was a good bid.



your lucky he turned you down on the $2100 almost every light on it is available for $100 or less and i've never paid more than $250 for any of the 4 display stands i have


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Its hard to fix stupid sometimes.




Now that should be the quote of the day!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 15, 2017)

Fishing for suckers.


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 17, 2017)

I tried to buy his lot of lights and the 2 delta displays prior to him deciding to list on e-bay.  $10,000 was his magic # but he would not provide an inventory of what the NOS lights were.  I agree w/ rustystone that the first display w/ lights wasn't all that, no super rocket rays or jet rockets or anything special.  Now he's listing to jet rockets and super rocket rays for $500 each!

So a few of you guys have multiple displays anyone want to part with one, I'd be your man.

Mike


----------



## O.B.G. (Feb 17, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> I tried to buy his lot of lights and the 2 delta displays prior to him deciding to list on e-bay.  $10,000 was his magic # but he would not provide an inventory of what the NOS lights were.  I agree w/ rustystone that the first display w/ lights wasn't all that, no super rocket rays or jet rockets or anything special.  Now he's listing to jet rockets and super rocket rays for $500 each!
> 
> So a few of you guys have multiple displays anyone want to part with one, I'd be your man.
> 
> Mike



I have one on eBay right now. PM me if you are interested. The price I have is because it's on eBay.


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm interested in your delta display how much?

Mike


----------

